# Round baler rpm question



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am running a new Deere 459 round baler and have put about 150 bales through it so far. I am running the baler at full 540 pto speed, which is 2200 rpm on my tractor. This baler is making the best looking and tightest round bales that I've seen. My question is, if I back my tractor rpm down to 2000 or 2100, does the baler still make the same quality of bale or do the bales get looser as the pto speed slows. It's no problem running the 2200, just thought it might be nice to slow things down a little. Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If it's working fine then run full RPM speed. If you get into some short slick crops then you'll need to lower you PTO rpm's until the core is formed. It was designed after all to run at 540 rpm.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I doubt the bale quality would change much if any.

A few years ago I was talking to a man who helped design round balers for a few of the top manufacturers in the U.S. He said that most balers were designed to be run at less that 540. He said if a person baled at @ 1850 then every baler he helped design would be the most efficient.

I have kept what he said in the back of my mind and run close to what he mentioned.

Our Vermeer and Deere dealers both recommend 1800 - 1900 RPMs on the tractor tach when baling.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I doubt the bale quality would change much if any.
> A few years ago I was talking to a man who helped design round balers for a few of the top manufacturers in the U.S. He said that most balers were designed to be run at less that 540. He said if a person baled at @ 1850 then every baler he helped design would be the most efficient.
> I have kept what he said in the back of my mind and run close to what he mentioned.
> Our Vermeer and Deere dealers both recommend 1800 - 1900 RPMs on the tractor tach when baling.


What does.that run for rpm on PTO?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> What does.that run for rpm on PTO?


I have never done the math. My tractor is 540 at 2100 engine RPM's. I usually run at 1900 engine RPM's and that works great for me.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I usually ease into a bale at about 350 PTO RPM then gradually up it to about 480-500 PTO RPM for the first 30". I don't know why, but 480-500 feels like the optimum PTO speed for my baler. Tractor is pulling too hard, baler isn;t making funny sounds, etc.

My experience is that every piece of equipment has a "sweet spot"--the place where it works most efficiently with the least strain. I have seen two identical pieces of equipment each have a slightly different sweet spot.

I think being sensitive to that sweet spot comes from listening, watching and feeling for how the equipment is working.

Ralph


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I've never run mine at 540. I turn mine at 475 to 480 rpms which is 1600 on my tractor. Baler requires 70 hp and it has 100 in front of it. There is no lug on the engine when the density system kicks in. it seems to work quite well at this speed. As rjmoses said everything has a sweet-spot, find yours. It will save you a little fuel as well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I doubt the bale quality would change much if any.
> 
> A few years ago I was talking to a man who helped design round balers for a few of the top manufacturers in the U.S. He said that most balers were designed to be run at less that 540. He said if a person baled at @ 1850 then every baler he helped design would be the most efficient.
> 
> ...


That all depends on the tractor. On my Oliver 1600, 540 PTO speed is 1750, on our 1755 and 1855 Oliver's 540 PTO is 2400 engine RPM. The White 4 wheel drives with the Cat V-8's PTO speed is 2800 engine RPM. Both my Whites 2-110's 540 PTO is 2200 engine RPM.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

540PTO on our 7320 is @ 1950 rpm. 
I run our balers at around 1800 rpm so whatever that is on our pto. Around 500 I would guess


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My 'Bota turns 540 pto @ about 2200 to 2250 engine rpm. But like others said above, I look for the "sweet spot" for all my equipment. Which will vary with conditions. Experience is the only thing that will tell you where that sweet spot is.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I have never done the math. My tractor is 540 at 2100 engine RPM's. I usually run at 1900 engine RPM's and that works great for me.


488 pto rpm is my math is right.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

urednecku said:


> My 'Bota turns 540 pto @ about 2200 to 2250 engine rpm. But like others said above, I look for the "sweet spot" for all my equipment. Which will vary with conditions. Experience is the only thing that will tell you where that sweet spot is.


Is yours pre turbo? I believe mine is more like 2600.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

My 3910 achieves 540 RPM PTO at 1800 engine RPM. My 5610s both achieve 540 PTO RPM at 1900 engine RPM. I run my NH 408 discbine right at 540 PTO, and my NH 570 baler the same. I run my tedder at about 3/4 PTO speed, and rotary rake at about 2/3 PTO speed.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I never look at the rpms. I always go by sound of the tractor and baler. Most of the tractors that I grew up on were my fathers and most of the gauges did not work.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Is yours pre turbo? I believe mine is more like 2600.


No turbo. Had it 7 years now. (yep, still like it.)


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What do you run for ballast? After I widen my stance I am thinking I still need some more weight. Trying to decide how much.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Rear tires are filled with water. Other than that depends on the chore @ hand. If i'm loading round bales, I just use 1 on the 3ph forks. For loader work, I have a box blade with an old water tank, probably 20 gallons, full of concrete riding on the back of it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lifting full buckets of last years manure my back end was sitting light. Time for rim guard I fear. I was hoping to avoid. Oh well. Better stable than sorry.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

My 3910 has Calcium Chloride and both 5610s have Rimguard. The 3910 will get Rimguard if/when a tire needs to be changed.
5610-II came with just air in 15.5x38 rears. It cost me $555.25 for the Rimguard and loading in 2012, but it made the tractor! Previous owner probably didn't need the ballast, as the tractor didn't have a loader before I purchased it.


----------

